# LGB Uintah Railway Passenger Cars - Who painted/produced them?



## Xcount99 (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone know any info on LGB Uintah Railway Cars. I have 2 that are LGB 3280 and 3281 passenger cars but they are painted with Uintah Railway on the side with one passenger car having 25 on it and 51 on the other passenger car. 

Where they custom made? When? Who hand painted them? I cannot find alot of info about LGB Uintah. Thanks.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

If they say LGB than they probably are. I don't know if you are a g scale modeler or not but that roadname is also on an LGB locomotive. LGB was a German manufacturer that made a lot of G scale models. They are trying to make a come back but are being supplied parts from china now instead of Germany which has downgraded the quality of the product. I believe these cars are originals, mass produced back in the late 70's and early 80's. Ken ISKOT


----------



## Uintah Mallet (Jun 22, 2012)

They were repainted by Jim Marski of Depot G Hobbies.
He did a water car, drover's caboose, combine, coach, baggage, 5 different flat cars, 2 stock cars, and 2 boxcars in the Uintah road name that I know of.


----------

